# EMERGENCY: Bloated/Lame Lamb?



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello
I have a 5 month old lamb who seems to be coming up lame this evening 

Walking around with a hunched back, and laying down every 4 steps or so. Legs don't seem to be painful, so I assume it's something in the gut

He's burping and his side doesn't look distended, but I can feel that his rumen side is hard (but again, isn't sticking out)

No change to diet. 

If I give bloat meds (which I have on hand) and that turns out not to be the issue, would it hurt him??

Can't get ahold of my vet. Any help is appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 22, 2021)

His rumen is making seemingly normal sounds. He's burping a lot. Breathing and gum color is normal, but he's clearly in pain. It's night here and no vets in my area come our for sheep at night 
Hope someone has some advice!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 22, 2021)

Is he peeing? What’s his diet? Lots of grain? Has he gotten 2 CD&T shots?

I’d been concerned about urinary calculi/urinary blockage.


----------



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 22, 2021)

Completely up to date on shots. Never gets grain. He just stood up and peed a ton in a solid stream, so it's not stones


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 22, 2021)

Well that’s good because UC would be pretty serious and you’d probably need to get the vet involved.


----------



## Moomoo1024 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you for your response 

Yeah that's where my head went first too. Just gave some banamine orally... hoping that it can bring him some relief and that he'll just work out whatever digestive problem he's having by morning? He's chewing his cud now, but it's watery so a lot is just falling out of his mouth (which is a chronic problem he has day to day... had the vet out for that before and it's just a mystery 😕) again, any help would be great!


----------

